# Cubing: Style vs. Speed



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2009)

I was having a debate with a friend the other day on this topic. What do you guys value more in cubing (yours or others') raw speed, or style when speedcubing? I think I value style more, because it doesn't prevent you from still getting incredibly fast, but it helps non-cubers to see speedcubing in a more positive and appealing light. Opinions?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 19, 2009)

I go for speed =D It seems to intimidate most non-cubers but I'm getting good times so...


----------



## fanwuq (May 19, 2009)

Move count.


----------



## MistArts (May 19, 2009)

Minimizing pause time.


----------



## Nevrino (May 19, 2009)

Style is more important, i remember when I was beginner and I saw a sub20ish cuber but he had a really geeky style so I wasn't very impressed


----------



## teller (May 19, 2009)

Style...I'm too slow to offer any serious competition, much less impress any of the masters around here, but cool and flowy and fingertiicky makes for better TV, which will help spread cubing in its own unique way. And yeah, the longer I do a smooth fingertrick, the faster it gets, so maybe the tortoise will win in the end.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Move count.


Same here. Pity that saying _cubing_ when actually only _speedcubing_ was meant is really common. It's not the only event cubers practise.


----------



## shelley (May 20, 2009)

Anyone can solve a puzzle while looking at it. Solve a cube blindfolded for instant style points! Sometimes if you get really close an audience of non-cubers will still think your DNF is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2009)

I like smooth solving with few pauses. That's what I aim for in speedsolving and that's what I find prettiest to watch. I think this is one reason why I don't like watching all but the fastest BLD solvers (or doing BLD), because the memorization is just one huge pause for me, and that's boring. (This is also one reason I like doing OH solves, because the extra time gives you an excuse to be very smooth.) Anyone can get sub-20 by spamming 10tps fingertricks, but to me it's not beautiful unless it is also smooth. So I'll say, definitely style over speed (not that speed isn't useful, though!).


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2009)

Style. I like to be proud of my solutions. Creativity is a must.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 20, 2009)

looks like I'm alone with the speed... =D I don't try to get fancy, but I try to get minimal pauses while picking up the pace.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 20, 2009)

I actually never knew style existed in cubing, because most people just don't have style IMO. Most people just solve as fast as they can. Then I saw a video of Rama doing an average. That video blew my mind, because I've never seen such style in a solve. His solves are so fast, but have so much style, and since then, I've been trying to focus less on raw speed and focus more on developing more style.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 20, 2009)

as fast as you can turn the cube when i'm with a crowd. 
speed when practicing at home.


----------



## IamWEB (May 20, 2009)

What about both?


----------



## darkzelkova (May 20, 2009)

What you're wearing


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 20, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> What about both?



There's no style in that solve.

Look at this - specifically the 4th solve:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny_Iu1zbskY&feature=channel_page


----------



## Faz (May 20, 2009)

speed........


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 20, 2009)

I'm _all_ style!

Furthermore, tastes vary


----------



## AvGalen (May 20, 2009)

Rama is the perfect example of style indeed.

I value knowledge/intuition most and that is expressed best in FMC and "weird solutions" where one deviates from his/her standard method during a solve because he/she saw something of interest during the solve and decided to go for that

In a competition, speed is mostly the goal so I value speed the most


----------



## DcF1337 (May 20, 2009)

Style. Speedcubing may be all about being fast, but it's easier for others to appreciate it as an art (not just a competitive sport), whether they're cubers or not.

Or am I totally missing the point? :X


----------



## Stefan (May 20, 2009)

Is "speed" meant as "motion speed" or as "solve time"? For example, what is higher speed?

1) Solving in 10 seconds with 20 moves, i.e., two moves per second.
2) Solving in 11 seconds with 66 moves, i.e., six moves per second.


----------



## fanwuq (May 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is "speed" meant as "motion speed" or as "solve time"? For example, what is higher speed?
> 
> 1) Solving in 10 seconds with 20 moves, i.e., two moves per second.
> 2) Solving in 11 seconds with 66 moves, i.e., six moves per second.



If you can find a 20 move solution from a legitimate scramble with out computer aid in 5 hours, I'll be amazed.


----------



## Stefan (May 20, 2009)

Fine, make it 50 moves (so five moves per second). Now what's the answer?


----------



## Sin-H (May 20, 2009)

hard to say...

I'd also go for style. It looks pretty cool for a cuber to watch, but speed is cooler to intimidate non-cubers. well, actually, a mixture of both is awesome. Most cubers who have style are fast anyway...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 20, 2009)

I'm understanding that speed is #2 and style like turning style.....its not quiet clear.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 20, 2009)

Nevrino said:


> Style is more important, i remember when I was beginner and I saw a sub20ish cuber but he had a really geeky style so I wasn't very impressed



Me?

@Stefan: My definition of speed is more a combination of those. I was thinking the kind of solve that is pretty good (but not the best) with insane turn speed (10 seconds with 8 tps. maybe?).

And the first post has now been edited to say "speedcubing." Sorry for the error with that.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

Well Stefan, I'd say that 10 seconds and 50 moves is more impressive than 11 seconds and 66 moves. Is it a faster time and a more efficient solve. Turn speed itself does not impress me all that much (unless it is REALLY insane, like Breandan's PLL attack), because turning fast is a mindless thing and really only requires practice, whereas knowing how to optimize your solve takes intelligence, skill and understanding.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 21, 2009)

Being pure awesome. And stylish. With super-sexy M moves.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 21, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> With super-sexy M moves.



Absolutely...


----------



## a small kitten (May 21, 2009)

Style. I love how people gape at me when I stylishly turn my cube. Sometimes my cubing style is so pretty that I distract myself. That's why I'm slow.


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Style. I love how people gape at me when I stylishly turn my cube. Sometimes my cubing style is so pretty that I distract myself. That's why I'm slow.



Greatest post ever.


----------

